# Sevenstring.org Stickers



## Chris (Oct 31, 2004)

Well, I finally had the cash kickin' around to order up a lot of stickers.  I grabbed 10 for now (expensive little buggers, $9 apiece), and these are free for you guys. 

The list:

- Vince
- Vegetta
- Sephi
- Drew
- Goliath
- HB'er
- deadringer
- Andi
- macalpine
- Prophecy

If ya didn't make this round, I'll be sure to get you on the next batch.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's what they look like, on the official ss.org propaganda machine.


----------



## Virtue (Oct 31, 2004)

I'd say add me, but I already have two from the last batch.  Very cool though bro!


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 31, 2004)

WOOHOO  

That'll look phat on my SI Thanks Chris!


----------



## Christopher (Oct 31, 2004)

You have mail!


----------



## Andi Rauscher (Oct 31, 2004)

hey, if you wanna send one to Germany I won´t mind  
What is meant by "Shoot me a PM with your addy"? I´m sorry, I just don´t understand it.... bad english!


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 31, 2004)

Awesome man! thanks.

I was just thinking about going to the website you posted and getting them done on my own. 
Thank you so much..


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 31, 2004)

Andi Rauscher said:


> hey, if you wanna send one to Germany I won´t mind
> What is meant by "Shoot me a PM with your addy"? I´m sorry, I just don´t understand it.... bad english!


Send him a private message over the board with your mailing address.


Judging by that picture there on the top of the thread.. Chris WASHES his car. this concept is foriegn to me, lol.


----------



## Andi Rauscher (Oct 31, 2004)

ah, thanks HateBreeder! just so easy... could have found that out by myself... hehe! thx!


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> Send him a private message over the board with your mailing address.
> 
> 
> Judging by that picture there on the top of the thread.. Chris WASHES his car. this concept is foriegn to me, lol.



Naaah, it rained last night.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2004)

> Thank you for your purchase.
> Your order has been shipped today 11-1-2004.
> 
> www.VinzDecals.com


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2004)

And they're here. 

I'll be mailin' em out this weekend.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 3, 2004)

looks like i better clear a spot on my car. ;p


----------



## Leon (Nov 3, 2004)

put me on the list for the next batch!

btw, how are those shirts coming along?


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2004)

wildealien said:


> put me on the list for the next batch!
> 
> btw, how are those shirts coming along?



You're in for this batch bro, PM me your address. He sent me a couple extra. 

I swear shirts will be coming soon!


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2005)

whoah, hot, I missed this thread until now. 

Chris, PM on its way.

-D


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 24, 2005)

If there are any xtras, can I get one, please? Thanks!


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 24, 2005)

I never got anything :sad:


----------



## macalpine88 (Jan 24, 2005)

Sephiroth000 said:


> I never got anything :sad:[/QUOTE
> 
> me eather, maybe they sent it to the wrong address. there ,for some strange reason, is another street by me with the same name


----------



## Christopher (Jan 24, 2005)

I haven't seen one either.


----------



## seeyouauntie (Jan 30, 2005)

dude i want one on the next round


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2005)

Holy fucking shit, I actually am headed to mail them. 

<- SlackMonster


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 14, 2005)

Chris said:


> Holy fucking shit, I actually am headed to mail them.
> 
> <- SlackMonster


  

..bout #@[email protected] Time


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 14, 2005)

Chris said:


> Holy fucking shit, I actually am headed to mail them.
> 
> <- SlackMonster


----------



## Vince (Mar 2, 2005)

Chris, no sticker yet?


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (Mar 4, 2005)

Can I get one of them bad boys next go round?


----------



## Drew (Mar 4, 2005)

Me either - how'd you mail them, with a giant "Biohazard" written on the envelope? 

-D


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2005)

I gave them to my secretary and said "Hey, mail these".

Clearly the 'bitch needs a slap.


----------



## darren (Mar 4, 2005)

You have a secretary?


----------



## jski7 (Mar 4, 2005)

darren said:


> You have a secretary?


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Mar 9, 2005)

Damnit, I don't even have an intern I can push around... Bastard!

-D


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2005)

You guys should start seein 'em show up tomorrow/Fridayish.

Even Andi in Germany.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 9, 2005)

excellent. It will be administered to my car, near the Cryptopsy stickers \m/


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 9, 2005)

Awesome. It will go right next to my Dream Theater sigul.


----------



## Christopher (Mar 9, 2005)

Chris said:


> You guys should start seein 'em show up tomorrow/Fridayish.
> 
> Even Andi in Germany.



You DA Man!


----------



## Drew (Mar 10, 2005)

Got mine last night - thanks chris! Just, one question - how the hell do you get them on things?? Peel them off the backing, but keeping the sticker itself on the clear stuff, and then using that to affix it to something? 

I'm wondering if it'll stick on my UV case, but I'm thinking the texturing might not really work so well...

-D


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah, peel them off, keep 'em stuck to the clear part, then stick the clear part down, press the shit out of it, then peel the clear part off.


----------



## Drew (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, my (blank) UV-1000 case is now an official sevenstring.org guitar case. I have a feeling it isn't going to stay too well, so I took some initiative and grabbed a pic or two, which should hopefully be appearing here over the weekend...


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2005)

I put clear nail polish over the one on my axe case for the same reason, they don't stick all that well to textured finishes.

Now, someone needs to stick one on a set of tits somewhere.


----------



## Goliath (Mar 11, 2005)

I got mine yesterday.  Its proudly in the back window of my car now.


----------



## Drew (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll talk to my roommate - she's hot (had a HUGE crush on her my sophomore year in college, but something went horribly wrong and now she's just one of my best friends. Oh well, she makes a damned good friend at that. ) and is in rather nice C territory. Maybe we could work something out for you.  

Clear nail polish? Hmm... Any advice on applying the stuff? Just paint around and over the letters in a semi-artistic manner, or try to cover like a perfect square over the top or something? They don't make semi-gloss or matte, do they? 

-D


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2005)

I did the semi-artistic manner, but you might want to ask the hot chick about gloss and matte. I feel gay enough as it is buying the shit without browsing for the best palette. 

And if she says "Oh my god, that ss.org sticker is absolutely sexy! I can't contain myself! Ravish me now Drew, you stallion!" - you'll owe me mucho cervezas.


----------



## Drew (Mar 11, 2005)

haha, if by "hot chick" you mean "roommate," then no, I don't see it happening - Laura and I have been friends WAY too long for that, to the point where even I would think it'd be weird if we hooked up, and, well, I'm a guy. 

I'll keep my eye out for a hot chick at the local CVS, however - maybe bring in the case to demonstrate my dilemma, and if it just so happens that she asks me to play stuff for her, well, I can move my fingers really fast... 

-D


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, if she's that hot, and feels the need to ravish someone due to the outstanding sex appeal of sevenstring.org stickers, I suppose I could take one for the team.


----------



## jski7 (Mar 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> Well, if she's that hot, and feels the need to ravish someone due to the outstanding sex appeal of sevenstring.org stickers, I suppose I could take one for the team.


You may have to produce another "batch" for that  .


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 11, 2005)

I got my sticker today!!!!!!!!!!   

....now i need to wash a month of winter crud offa my car so I can put it on it

Thanks Chris!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 11, 2005)

Got mine too, it has been administered thoroughly. Thanks again chris ;p


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 12, 2005)

So I get home yesterday and I see this letter (that my wife opened  ), and I flipped, thanks for the sticker...now can someone explain how it works...I was so pumped...now people will see this old fart, driving a mini-van full of kids and they'll either think I'm a nut or a cool daddy-O...


----------



## Drew (Mar 12, 2005)

Wouldn't it be worth it, though? 

The guy at the CVS who sold me clear nail polish gave me a couple weird looks, but the second coat is drying as we speak - cool. 

-D


----------



## Christopher (Mar 12, 2005)

Got mine today! I haven't exactly decided where to put to it just yet. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's mine ;p


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 13, 2005)

I recieved mine yesterday! Thanks Chris. As soon as the winter weather breaks, it's goning on my car. The other willl be put on my girlfreinds car. ( i got two).


----------



## macalpine88 (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks chris mine came saturday, (this sounds weird saying but) it will go on my car


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2005)

Yours was the only one that I didn't have a name for. I'm glad the mailman was cool with "Macalpine".


----------



## moojimoo3 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Chris, can you send a few to lil ol' England (me)? It would be cool, cause this forum is the best music one, lol.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2005)

got mine in the mail the other day after i got back from spring break. looks sweet!

thanks!


----------



## macalpine88 (Mar 15, 2005)

Chris said:


> Yours was the only one that I didn't have a name for. I'm glad the mailman was cool with "Macalpine".



 ooops, my mailman is a little retarded anyway, he probably couldnt read it, but just matched numbers and put it in the box


----------



## darren (Mar 15, 2005)

My sticker arrived yesterday. I haven't even opened the envelope yet, let alone decide where to put it.


----------



## Drew (May 12, 2005)

Just thought I'd show off how much sexier my UV1000's been these days. 

-D


----------



## SevenatoR (May 12, 2005)

You know...I'd be glad to pay for one of them there stickers....

GLAD, I SAY!!!


----------



## jtm45 (May 12, 2005)

I definitely feel the same way about those stickers as 'SevenatoR' does.

I would even go as far as to say I'd stump up the cash for two,yes two of them and the necessary postal charge to the UK !!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Chris! Any chance you could organise another batch for us poor folk who have difficulty sleeping at night because of the lack of a 'sevenstring.org' sticker in their lives ? PLEASE


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 12, 2005)

Chris those are awesome man! Maybe next round,,,,, still not as cool as Revsharps avatar but a very close 2nd...lol.

~A


----------



## Shawn (May 13, 2005)

Chris, could I get one? I would like a sticker. You'll be expecting mail from me anyhow.


----------



## ecalcagnino (May 21, 2005)

Yea, I would like one as well.


----------



## rx (Jun 5, 2005)

can i have one from the next batch?


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Going to be awhile before the next batch. They ran me $9 apiece last time, and the reponses I got were "I lost them" and "I haven't even opened the envelope yet". :\

When I can I'll find a vendor that'll make 'em on the fly as needed.


----------



## jski7 (Jun 6, 2005)

Chris said:


> Going to be awhile before the next batch. They ran me $9 apiece last time, and the reponses I got were "I lost them" and "I haven't even opened the envelope yet". :\
> 
> When I can I'll find a vendor that'll make 'em on the fly as needed.



Sounds good . But to be fair to you , (I know the first batch was free) why don't you accept a small "donation" for each  ? $9 a sticker , plus whatever postage was a good amount of cash for you to put out . Plus , if people pay for them , you're less likely to hear "I lost it" or "I haven't ...." . Just a thought . Hell , I know of several shops in my area that'll do piece work , so if you're interested (or when you're interested) let me know . They're fairly cheap too . I just got 22 Ibanez logos for my headstock refin. for $15 bucks ! I'd be glad to help .


----------



## Shawn (Jun 10, 2005)

Chris, If you need help with the cash, let me know as I would love to see some kick ass stickers.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 10, 2005)

Agreed.

I'd even be prepared to send you some cash up-front for a couple of stickers(and postage to the UK) if it would help.

I wouldn't lose mine either and i'd be super appreciative too,lol  .


----------



## jski7 (Jun 10, 2005)

That's the spirit guys   ! I just took a step back , and read this thread from start to finish . Almost every post is an "I'll take one ..." or a "Can I HAVE one ..." , including mine . Looking at it objectively , it appears we're being selfish (even though it's not intentional) . I know we're not a selfish bunch , but from afar it was looking that way .


----------



## Shawn (Jun 10, 2005)

We'll all take one....why not...


----------



## jski7 (Jun 10, 2005)

Flobanez said:


> We'll all take one....why not...


Sure , why the hell not ?


----------

